# finding people with common interests



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i think the likelyhood of having friends is sharing similar interests, values, concerns and all the like.

So I'm going to research my schools organizations. I feel like i can't commit anywhere outside of school since I'm full time student. So yeah Ill do just that.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

funny my therapist last session adviced me to search such groups


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

> i think the likelyhood of having friends is sharing similar interests, values, concerns and all the like.


 :agree

Have you found any groups you like yet?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

:dd


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

oops.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i found a couple of bicycling groups in my area, as well as a tennis club, (the problem is that to have easy access I would have to drive to those locations, in which I don't know how to drive, and don't have a car) as well as some spiritual philosophy group in my city, as well as a general depression support group, as well as some interesting non-profit organizations I would like to intern/work for (but I want to finish school and student clubs and organizations here seem not what I'm looking for unless I form my own group which is too provoking) So yeah, that's what I got so far.


----------

